# flounder run



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

Have they all pushed out yet, or still going back and forth?


----------



## mulletmeat (Apr 12, 2009)

its over . go hunting


----------



## D3cept1on (Apr 23, 2010)

you say its over? i got a doormat tonight and i only had an hr to play


----------



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

How close to the pass were you?


----------



## D3cept1on (Apr 23, 2010)

east of ferry dock


----------



## RippinLips14 (Aug 10, 2014)

Always fewer fish later on but they normally get bigger. Water just cooled off enough to really get them going over here around PSJ.


----------

